# bulk or cut ?? before and after pics



## welsh_ryan (Sep 14, 2007)

heres a pic of me before i train at x-mas time last yr 8 months ago










heres a pic of me now










firstly id like people honest opinon if iv changed at all ???

iv trained for 4 months then stoped for 2 months now iv been back for 2 months

diet was poor for the 8 months (is sorted now)

basically what i would like is peoples thought if i should bulk till the new yr then cut after x-mas

so my plan is to clean bulk for 3-4months and then cut in the new yr

stats

5ft 7

210-215lbs

around 20-22% bf is it ???


----------



## bowen86 (Mar 17, 2008)

kudos for posting pics!

yes you have changed, no pringles or milkshake in second pic! lol

seriously though, your biceps, delts and traps look bigger.

the top of your abs look tighter.

Must say, the photos are diffrent angles and lighting.


----------



## Guest (Aug 27, 2009)

I would cut up until xmas and then ride the rebound combined with the fact that one eats more in the winter months to get to a new level of size.


----------



## welsh_ryan (Sep 14, 2007)

ya iv put on around 10-15lb in that time am sitting around 15st was low 14st before.

thanks for the comment


----------



## Gza1 (Aug 6, 2007)

Great inprovements mate, honestly think cut is the way to go, get abs looking good then clean bulk, all possible within a year


----------



## shauno (Aug 26, 2007)

Con what do you think would be a wise approach to dieting in his situation?

as regrads diet approach and cardio?


----------



## FATBOY (Mar 4, 2008)

you have made some solid gains ,

i would just keep doing what you are doing but eat clean mayb add cardio 3x per week


----------

